# Killer of vacuums



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Vacuum cleaner - our 2nd vacuum has just stopped sucking

a full dismantle and check has not solved the problem . . . bearing OK, brushes ok , filters all clean .......


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Vacuum cleaner - our 2nd vacuum has just stopped sucking
> 
> a full dismantle and check has not solved the problem . . . bearing OK, brushes ok , filters all clean .......


Back to the brush and shovel then


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Back to the brush and shovel then


on the rugs not possible 

hosepipe maybe


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

thats what you get when you use them too much lol


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Vacuum cleaner - our 2nd vacuum has just stopped sucking
> 
> a full dismantle and check has not solved the problem . . . bearing OK, brushes ok , filters all clean .......


Is the bag full?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> on the rugs not possible
> 
> hosepipe maybe


Then clean them the egyptian way....roll rug up,take outside bang first one end on the ground then the other end....works a treat believe me,used to do it all the time...still need the brush and shovel though to clean up all the sand afterwards.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Then clean them the egyptian way....roll rug up,take outside bang first one end on the ground then the other end....works a treat believe me,used to do it all the time...still need the brush and shovel though to clean up all the sand afterwards.


Ha ha ha - you wimmin are so funny :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

What you doing with rugs down in summer?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> What you doing with rugs down in summer?


walking on them - they is big rugs and make the Villa look nice


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I had a huge rug...I used to hang it over the balcony and brush it with a stiff brush....my "Banasonic" vacuum wouldn't touch it!!!


----------



## Githa (Jan 20, 2012)

is it plugged into the outlet? and switched on??
Microsoft checklist! 
Githa


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Githa said:


> is it plugged into the outlet? and switched on??
> Microsoft checklist!
> Githa


errrr BSc Engineering give me a few Problem Solving techniques :eyebrows::eyebrows:

- motor rotates but no suction - and all the passages are clear


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> walking on them - they is big rugs and make the Villa look nice




I lift mine in the summer.. send them to be cleaned and live with my beautiful polished Italian marble floor


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> ..... my beautiful polished Italian marble floor


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


>




Ok.. will do some but you must post your rugs lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

*look at the shine on the floor*


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> View attachment 6005




Polished floors, great for dancing and sliding.. although I did once slide along and ended up doing the splits.. don't think I have ever really recovered


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Polished floors, great for dancing and sliding.. although I did once slide along and ended up doing the splits.. don't think I have ever really recovered


rotate your head cus i got the angle a bit wrong !!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> rotate your head cus i got the angle a bit wrong !!




My name is not Regan


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Lanason said:


> Vacuum cleaner - our 2nd vacuum has just stopped sucking
> 
> a full dismantle and check has not solved the problem . . . bearing OK, brushes ok , filters all clean .......


Fan belt thing? Does it suck when hose not attached?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> Fan belt thing? Does it suck when hose not attached?


Doesn't have a fan belt on this model . . . 

I'm going to take it apart again at the weekend - and try to diagnose further.

we have been looking at new machines in Spinneys - last one was an LG, now looking at Kenwood, Philips and Delonghi - but been recommended Panasonic as the best. . . Louise likes the Orange one 
We'll see what transpires . . . . 

I'm not an Engineer for nowt :frusty:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Doesn't have a fan belt on this model . . .
> 
> I'm going to take it apart again at the weekend - and try to diagnose further.
> 
> ...


Just check the spellings carefully before buying


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Just check the spellings carefully before buying


Your right my LG is actually a GL !!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok so dismantled the Vacuum and tried step by step and found one of the mesh filers (that I had washed under the tap) was blocked. 

Took it outside and blasted it with the garden hose and BINGO. The dust must have gotten solid. cleaned it - reassembled and hey presto working great.

My wife is now complaining the suction is "too much" as the head "sticks" to the carpet.

no pleasing some people - but saved me 600 EGP plus on buying a new one.


----------

